# Analyzing Kristina Pimenova‘s perfect PSL 8 face



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

So i will analyze every single feature on Kristina Pimenovas face and see if she really is actually 8 PSL. i will be completely unbiased and only judge objectively, subjectivity is not allowed in this thread. i will ignore my love for her in this thread and make a fair rating.

















Positive features:
- perfect tight hyoid skin
- perfect chin to philtrum ratio
- perfect equal thirds of jaw
- perfect chin projection
- perfect forward grown mandible
- perfect near parallel to ground mandible
- perfect straight mandible
- perfect gonion undercuts mouth
- perfect gonial angle
- perfect ramus lenght
- perfect compact midface
- perfect high set cheekbones
- perfect dove-tailing cheekbones
- perfect forward grown maxilla
- perfect nasolabial angle
- perfect height:width ratio of nose
- perfect size of nose
- perfect straightness of nose
- perfect angle of nose
- perfect height:width ratio of eyes
- perfect almond eye shape
- perfect eye spacing
- perfect deepset eyes
- perfec compact eye orbitals
- perfect canthal tilt
- perfect medical canthus
- perfect amount of upper eyelid exposure
- perfect amount of sceral show
- perfect white sclera
- perfect eye colour
- perfect dark and wholesome eyebrows
- perfect curve of eyebrows
- perfect tilt of eyebrows
- perfect eyebrow-eye distance
- perfect brow ridge
- perfect full head of hair
- perfect wholesome and thick hair
- perfect hair colour
- perfect facial leanness
- perfect no acne
- perfect no wrinkles/folds
- perfect no eye bags
- perfect light tan skin
- perfect rough skin texture
- perfect healthy full lips
- perfect straight white teeth
- perfect equal thirds of facial width
- perfect face height:width
- perfect forehead height:width
- perfect neck size
- perfect face:cranium ratio
- perfect occipital bone
- perfect ear size
- perfect ear shape
- perfect ear parallel to face

Negative features: she is not engaged with me yet (ofcourse only when she is legal age, FBI, i would never do something with undeage girl)

So after my analysis i came to conclusion that she is indeed perfect and deserves to be called 8 PSL queen of looksmax. everyone bow to her, pray to her if you believe in your ascension, she will guide you to the right path of ascension, she is omniscient. anyone who calls her average or ugly needs to be crucified on spot and burn in hell for eternity. never doubt the queen of looksmax ever again or you will get punished immediately.

Also i didnt use wheat waffles facial analysis videos as a reference, i did it all by myself.


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

@OldVirgin @Amnesia @LooksOverAll @volcelfatcel @MakinItHappenReturn @Thompsonz @n0rthface @PingPong @Anomaly @Acromegaly_Chad @Pubertymaxxer3 @Lorsss @ArvidGustavsson @AtlasTH @AlexBrown84 @DivineBeing @Nameless_Sunflower @Preston @thecel @Frank Jack @Toth's thot
@Over


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

@mods pin this


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 26, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin @Amnesia @LooksOverAll @volcelfatcel @MakinItHappenReturn @Thompsonz @n0rthface @PingPong @Anomaly @Acromegaly_Chad @Pubertymaxxer3 @Lorsss @ArvidGustavsson @AtlasTH @AlexBrown84 @DivineBeing @Nameless_Sunflower @Preston @thecel @Frank Jack @Toth's thot
> @Over


i think she descended hard lol


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 26, 2022)

my gook model friend fogged her in her prime


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> i think she descended hard lol


common knowledge but she still fogs


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 26, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> common knowledge but she still fogs


forehead and russian strawhair failo


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jan 26, 2022)

Pulling a Meeks in her insta bio


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 26, 2022)

Stfu this is the average Ukrainian/Russian girl. I know you love our women but there's no need to put her on a pedestal. Our countries are full of GigaStacies with high FWHR, too.


----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Jan 26, 2022)

Blanca Soler MOGGGS




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

@thecel @germanlooks @Alexanderr @AlexAP


----------



## DaddyLooksmax (Jan 26, 2022)

Attractive, but she looks a bit alien in some pictures online, mainly because her eyes appear a bit too big.


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

polish_sausage said:


> Blanca Soler MOGGGS
> View attachment 1509218


she's not even white


----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Jan 26, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> she's not even white


shes literally spanish. also kristina looks like a basic blonde girl. nothin special


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

polish_sausage said:


> shes literally spanish. also kristina looks like a basic blonde girl. nothin special


spanish != white


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Jan 26, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> spanish != white


since when lol


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1509232
> View attachment 1509233
> 
> View attachment 1509234


looks high class


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

polish_sausage said:


> since when lol


since they have brown eyes


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

polish_sausage said:


> Blanca Soler MOGGGS
> View attachment 1509218


is it just me or is her ipd too wide? or pfl not long enough


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 26, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> looks high class


looks NW2


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> since they have brown eyes





polish_sausage said:


> since when lol


anything that is not asian, indian or black counts as white


----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Jan 26, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> is it just me or is her ipd too wide? or pfl not long enough


dont know wtf ur talking about but dont tell me her side profile isnt 10/10


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

polish_sausage said:


> dont know wtf ur talking about but dont tell me her side profile isnt 10/10


side profile is ideal but front not, kristina is ideal in broth aspects


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jan 26, 2022)

you never mention me


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> looks NW2


i have good hairline genetics, i can make up for her balding genes if you know what i mean 😁


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jan 26, 2022)

By the way, that girl is half curry


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> you never mention me


mb bro, forgot


----------



## justadude (Jan 26, 2022)

her round forehead grosses me out


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

justadude said:


> her round forehead grosses me out


good, less competition


----------



## Chadullahlite (Jan 26, 2022)

She has a big forehead tho and a receding hairline. No thank you


----------



## AlexAP (Jan 26, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> @thecel @germanlooks @Alexanderr @AlexAP


She's Gigastacy.


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jan 26, 2022)

@5´11skullcel califica a la chica, yo creo que es una becky de bajo valor


----------



## 5´11skullcel (Jan 26, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> @5´11skullcel califica a la chica, yo creo que es una becky de bajo valor


average in colombia


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jan 26, 2022)

She’s a child you pedo


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 26, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> She’s a child you pedo


in 2 years not anymore


----------



## jellyfish101 (Jan 26, 2022)

_



_


----------



## NeoDandi (Jan 27, 2022)

Trance said:


> Stfu this is the average Ukrainian/Russian girl. I know you love our women but there's no need to put her on a pedestal. Our countries are full of GigaStacies with high FWHR, too.


cope, I've been to Kyiv. yes average is way higher and yes many stacies but average if you you walk around is still meh


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 27, 2022)

NeoDandi said:


> cope, I've been to Kyiv. yes average is way higher and yes many stacies but average if you you walk around is still meh


You're saying this Pimenova girl isn't hovering around average?? Did you go where the young people were at like outings, museums, restaurants, shopping districts, universities? 

For your time


----------



## _____ (Jan 27, 2022)

Keep simping


----------



## NeoDandi (Jan 27, 2022)

Trance said:


> You're saying this Pimenova girl isn't hovering around average?? Did you go where the young people were at like outings, museums, restaurants, shopping districts, universities?
> 
> For your time



She's above average. Lviv was even worse, perhaps towards the east like Kharkiv as it's uni city close to Russia is probably the best on average.


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 27, 2022)

polish_sausage said:


> Blanca Soler MOGGGS
> View attachment 1509218


Brutally murdered by the eye area


----------



## 2God (Jan 27, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> View attachment 1509190


Her forehead has a weird angle + look at the makeup gap, wouldn't look at her even with a welding helmet


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 27, 2022)

2God said:


> Her forehead has a weird angle + look at the makeup gap, wouldn't look at her even with a welding helmet


i dont know why but I love seeing her foggin very little children who think they are as pretty as her  @Toth's thot


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jan 27, 2022)

true, that's 8psl


----------



## Ahrimancel (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd fry an egg on her fivehead and eat it


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jan 27, 2022)

Ahrimancel said:


> I'd fry an egg on her fivehead and eat it


that's no fivehead she has a perfect neotenous babyface


----------



## Alibaba69 (Jan 27, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> So i will analyze every single feature on Kristina Pimenovas face and see if she really is actually 8 PSL. i will be completely unbiased and only judge objectively, subjectivity is not allowed in this thread. i will ignore my love for her in this thread and make a fair rating.
> 
> View attachment 1509140
> View attachment 1509214
> ...


Big forehead ass bitch


----------



## Over (Jan 28, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> i dont know why but I love seeing her foggin very little children who think they are as pretty as her  @Toth's thot



Gotta creampie all these foids in video. All prime age and prime eggs fertility


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Jan 30, 2022)

She is too good looking. Looks like a Fantasy character. Would still bang her though obviously


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 30, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> So i will analyze every single feature on Kristina Pimenovas face and see if she really is actually 8 PSL. i will be completely unbiased and only judge objectively, subjectivity is not allowed in this thread. i will ignore my love for her in this thread and make a fair rating.
> 
> View attachment 1509140
> View attachment 1509214
> ...


My avi fogs


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 1, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Kylo (Feb 1, 2022)

8 PSL? I’d have to see her next to other attractive women to see her mog power. How Lima compares fogs another S tier model who’s use to fogging


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

fuarck she is hot


----------



## johncruz12345 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bruh why does every hot girl have a big forehead. Wtf is this.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 12, 2022)

@snap


----------



## WBC323 (Dec 12, 2022)

Deleted member 16861 said:


> She is too good looking. Looks like a Fantasy character. Would still bang her though obviously


She is photoshoped into a final fantasy character


----------

